# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Denise Rutkowski

## Feth

Έπεσα τυχαια πάνω σε ενα αρθρο για την εν λογω  Bodybuilder χθές και ειπα να φτιάξω ενα θέματακι, πρώην αμερικανιδα bodybuilder η οποια είχε σχέτικα συντομη καριέρα στον χώρο οπου σταματησε το 1993 βγαινωντας 2η στο Ms.Olympia

Γεννημενη το 1962 με υψος 1.65 και με σωματικο βαρος 64–70 kg.

 Αγώνες και διακρίσεις:



> 1988 NPC South Texas - 1st (MW)
> 1988 NPC Spring City Classic - 1st (HW)
> 1990 NPC Steel Rose - 1st
> 1990 World Gym Classic - 1st
> 1991 NPC Orange County Muscle Classic - 1st (HW & Overall)
> 1991 NPC California State Championships - 1st (HW & Overall)
> 1992 NPC Nationals - 3rd
> 1993 NPC USA Championships - 1st (HW & Overall)
> 1993 IFBB Jan Tana Classic - 1st
> 1993 IFBB Ms. Olympia - 2nd

----------


## vaggan

κριμα γιατι ηταν τρελλο ταλεντο και σιγουρα μπορουσε τοτε να χτυπησει στα ισια την lenda murray

----------


## Polyneikos

Aθλήτρια που έκανε μπαμ στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του ΄90.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σωματικές διαπλάσεις και φωτογραφήσεις από μια άλλη εποχή!

----------


## Polyneikos

Denise Rutkowski!

----------

